# Elektronikas pamati >  L un C vērtību izvēle svārstību kontūram

## tvdx

Sveiki!
man tāds glups jautājums- pēc kā jūs izvēlaties L un C vērtības svārtību kontūram?

----------


## kaspich

kondensatorus - peec Faradiem;
induktivitaates - peec Henrijiem.

lieliem kontuuriem lielus, maziem - mazus. a kas?

----------


## tvdx

nē, nu vienai un tai pašai frekvencei teorētiski atbilst bezgalīgi daudzi L un C pāri ( pēc formulas ) , kā tieši izvēlaties kuru pari ?
piemēram, man būtu 75 Ohm antenas ligzda, kurai vnk. pievienots svārstību kontūrs, uz teiksim 3.6 Mhz, kā izvēlēties vērtības ?

----------


## karloslv

Atbilde - ar galvu. Kondensatoriem vienmēr būs kaut kāda parazītiskā induktivitāte, pārāk lieliem L būs liela parazītiskā kapacitāte. Otrkārt, no L un C attiecībām un parazītiskajām pretestībām mainās kontūra labums. Tā pavisam aptuveni ņemot, parametri parasti atrodas tajā diapazonā, kur Xl ir tuvu Xc.

Cits jautājums, ko tu tur vispār taisies darīt, kādā sakarā un kā tieši pie 75 ligzdas vienosi kontūru.

----------


## tvdx

patlaban ir pus/ne- strādājošs SDR uztvērējs uz 80m , ir izdevies uztvert signālus, kur knapi var saprast ka kautko vispār murmulē.....
visticamāk patlaban liekas, ka Heterodīna signāls pārslogo emitera atkārtotāju aiz jaucēja, bet anyway joslas platums, kurā nav pārbāzts ar trokšņiem ir tikai 20 kHz
tāpēc ideja uztaisīt selekciju uz konkrētu frekvenci, varbūt kas labāks sanāk, vienīgais teju viss "uztvērējs" jāpārrēķna  :: 

ā, jā.... pievienot paralēli antenas ligzdai


offt.: njā "antena" ar ir "piemērota" 80m - 5m 2.5mm sq  Al vads nostiepts istabai pa diogonāli

----------


## kaspich

es gan teiktu - iebaaz naglu ausii, un tad antenu peivieno. signaals pa tiesho nonaaks smadzenenees.
cilveekam knapa sajeega kaa tranzistors straadaa, bet rodaas mega teorijas par heterodiinu paarslogoshanu un risinaajumi- iz 22.gadsimta..

----------


## tvdx

nū nu varbūt jau, bet kas vēl....?
no heterodīna iet visai spēcīgs signāls ārā (1V rāda uz kondensatora, kad izlaiž caur 1N4148 diodi,ķipa uz "probe") un skaņa ir tipiski ''overdrivā"

----------


## kaspich

nu, heta spriegums taads arii varetu buut. sheemu studija. tak jaatiek skaidriibaa ar probleemu [ja taada ir], nevis caur anaalo atveri jaapreparee..

----------


## tvdx

šāda nu ir tā shēma:

----------


## kaspich

nu, saaksim ar prastaam lietaam:
1. D1, D2 labaa puse 'karaajaas gaisaa' [po DC];
2. 2.tranja Ic ir ap.. 2mA, pareizi? kaada ir trafa Z skanjas diapazonaa? pie taadas Ic ir jeega no 470uF? shaubos..

----------


## tvdx

_1. D1, D2 labaa puse 'karaajaas gaisaa' [po DC];_
njā... un kreisā tad jau arī...
tāpēc vāc daudz apkārtējos trokšņus, vai kas ?

_2. 2.tranja Ic ir ap.. 2mA, pareizi? kaada ir trafa Z skanjas diapazonaa? pie taadas Ic ir jeega no 470uF? shaubos.._

jā (precīzi-BC847B tranzistors, līdz ar to "lineārs" apvidus, kautgan sāku domāt, vai nevajag tēmēt labāk uz 0.6mA, vai vēl labāk- izejas buferim ņemt kādu , jaudīgāku, trani)
par trafu sanāk 5 ohm @ 16Hz un 6kOhm @20kHz un 30kOhm @ 100kHz ( skaņas kartei ir 200k samples/sec => 100kHz joslu varētu iezspiest cauri)
diemžēl citu trafu dabūt ir diezgan nereāli.  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja 1 vnk vada galu spraud, tad - jaa, karaajaas gaisaa.

nu, taatad - ja nevari atteikties no trafa, tad - 2 taktu izeja, vai darlingtons ar lielu Ic.. domaa pats. Tu tachu tur tiesho detekteeshanu arii provee, ne?

----------


## tvdx

iebāžu 1 vada galu (pāris m) un 2. pieslēdzu pie ūdens trubas ( riktīgas dzelzs trubas, un labu gabalu pietam arī pa zemi )

dators un "uztvērējs" reizēm barojas no dažādām fāzēm, līdz ar to nedaudz bail atteikties no trafa. kautgan esošais (no barošanas bloka izņemts) nav diezko daudzsološs. 

p.s. tiešā detektēšana ir kas domāts ? ( ar terminoloģiju it īpaši latviski) ir problēmas

----------


## kaspich

stoooooop.
tad Tu ko - 100K meegjinaasi ar BAROSHANAS trafu skatiities?
tad Tu IEZEMEE antenas 1 galu, un bez jebkaadas atsaites piesleedz taam diodeem??????????

puis, ir priekslikums:

a) izskaidro, luudzu, kaa taa sheema [idejiski] straadaa;
b) njem tomeer kaadu gatavu sheemu, te bisku auzas..

p.s. probleemu ar faazeem nesapratu..

----------


## tvdx

tas "trafs" drīzāk ir šitāds:

2x 47mH

nu, ideja bija tāda:
T1 ģenerē 3.5Mhz
T2 ir kā buferis, un izejas Z mēģināta tuvu 50 Ohm dabūt
tālāk signāls no T2 iet caur kondensatoru uz D1,D2 atverot vienu vai otru tālāk:
  ja D1  =>   caur C5 un R10||T3+R8 (diemžēl jau visai liels signāla stiprums no heterodīna iet arī ārā uz izeju) 
  ja D2  =>   caur C5 un R9
tanī pat laikā tiek padots "spriegums" no "antenas" kas saskaitās ar heterodīna signālu. tā kā atvēršanās tām diodēm ir nelineāras tad snāk ārā arī f1-f2 (itkā)

diemžēl nevaru ielikt audiofailu kuru vakar biju ierakstijis 200+ MB  :: 
aina uz ekrāna:

----------


## kaspich

mjaa...
kaapeec tev izeja vajag 50ohm?
kaadu spektru tu izejaa skatiisies 0..100khz? 
njem par bazi kaadu gatavu sheminju. te kaa liidz kocmocam.

----------


## tvdx

T2 tas ir heterodīna buferim. ķipa lai vēlāk nebūtu problēmu kādu citu jaucēju pievienot
jap 0-100kHz
Diemžēl, tad būs arī līdz kādam veikalam jāaizbrauc kāduu dienu, jo visas vajadzīgās detaļas nemētājas.
par fāzēm- negribas kompim kautko nocept ja potenciāli atšķirsies... 500+Ls kā nekā
p.s. kas galu galā ir ar tām Diodēm par to karāšanos gaisā ?
p.p.s. argusā ir tekstolīta un getinaksa plates, kādas tām ir īpašības , un btw. kur jūs iepērkat mazās skrūvītes? lodējoties 2 sprieguma stabilizācijas čipus jau nobeidzu jo montāža nav diezko mehāniski izturīga  ::

----------


## JDat

Tak šis tur mēģina salodēt detektoruztvērēju. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_radio

Ar ahūno selektivitāti. Superkontūru "būvē". Priekš gigahercu transīvera. Pierāda to, ka Maxwels ir līks.

----------


## tvdx

nu detektoruztvērēju gan nebūvēju viss...
labprāt būvēt pēc lietuvieša parauga (ideju par sv.kontūru ieejā paņēmu no turienes:
http://www.qrz.lt/ly1gp/SDR/
tikai: 1) mana mic ieeja ir trokšņaināka + izmantota
        2) nav o-skopa līdz ar to nevaru lisažū figūras redzēt lai ieregulētu fāzu nobīdi
        3) tomēr gribas kautcik vismaz atsaistītu no datora ieejas ( bail citādi vienkārši )

----------


## kaspich

puis, tu tur 55 veidos brauc auzaas..

njem [ar savaam zinaashanaam] to LV saita peedejo sheemu [ar 4066 komutatoriem] 1:1.
taa straadaas. shie tavi veidojumi ir auzaas. toch slinkums beztolkaa rakstiit.

----------


## tvdx

kuri vuenādojumi ir šķībi ja drīkst jautāt ?

----------


## JDat

Hmm...

Es savulaik skatījos uz principu, kas ir ielikts tajā "digitālajā" versijā, kur opiņi klāt...

Kas no privoriem tev ir uz vietas? Laikam jau nekas. Gribi uz dullo (uz aci) saregulēt? Vienkāršākais ko izdarītu: uzliktu opiņus un tad audio trafiņus pieslēgtu. Lai arī... Nav jēga tādai shemočkai. Dzirdēsi tuvējo impuspārveidotāju traucējumus. Tik pat labi paņem pa fikso portatīvo datoru (tev laikam bija) un pieslēdz pie tā... Eksperimentam sojdjot...

----------


## kaspich

dalju tak uzrakstiiju. paliidzeeja? nee.
tad kaada jeega turpinaat???

----------


## kaspich

> Hmm...
> 
> Es savulaik skatījos uz principu, kas ir ielikts tajā "digitālajā" versijā, kur opiņi klāt...
> 
> Kas no privoriem tev ir uz vietas? Laikam jau nekas. Gribi uz dullo (uz aci) saregulēt? Vienkāršākais ko izdarītu: uzliktu opiņus un tad audio trafiņus pieslēgtu. Lai arī... Nav jēga tādai shemočkai. Dzirdēsi tuvējo impuspārveidotāju traucējumus. Tik pat labi paņem pa fikso portatīvo datoru (tev laikam bija) un pieslēdz pie tā... Eksperimentam sojdjot...


 ideja jau visaas tajaas sheemaas 1:1 tikai realizacija nevis uz pn paarejas nelinearitaati, bet modulatoru/reiznaataju realizeeta..

kas mani [savulaik] noshokeeja - pie absoluuti tupas ieejas kjeezhu realizeeshanas, pokemoniskas montaazhas - parametri taa neko. tiesa gan, ja gadiisies speeciigi trauceejoshi signaali - domaaju, saaksies cirs. bet, lauku buudinjaa - vareetu pat straadaat.

----------


## JDat

nebūtu es tik slinks, būtu jau pagājušajā gadā salodējis...

Bet nu. Esmu slinks.

----------


## tvdx

no mēraparaturas, tiešām, nav nekas izņemot muļķumetru  :: 
tas ko es sapratu - viss galīgā *irsā ja neskaita heterodīnu.
un trafu vajadzētu pasūtīt 10 mājas tālāk.
tik nesapratu kas no tā, ka diodei līdztrāvai abas kājas karājas gaisā... var random mirkļos atvērties ? vai kas ?

----------


## kaspich

> no mēraparaturas, tiešām, nav nekas izņemot muļķumetru 
> tas ko es sapratu - viss galīgā *irsā ja neskaita heterodīnu.
> un trafu vajadzētu pasūtīt 10 mājas tālāk.
> tik nesapratu kas no tā, ka diodei līdztrāvai abas kājas karājas gaisā... var random mirkļos atvērties ? vai kas ?


 vo, par randomu jau tuvaak patiesiibai.

taatad:
ieejaa C virknee;
diozhu abus galus ar R pret gnd
trafu likvideet.

ja baidies nokaut kompi -
kompja galaa saorganizee aizsardziibu [paaris diodes/stabilitroni], signaalu padod caur 100ohm

KUR probleema???


p.s. ar savu sheemu gan tu nespeesi atdaliit vienu saanu joslu, redzeesi abas kopaa.

----------


## tvdx

problēma tur, ka nav pieredzes....  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu bet - sakumaa saproti, kaa straadaa citu konstrukcijas, tad uzlabo to, ko SAPROTI. 
uzziimee kaut pc aizsardiibas kjeedes. un aizmirsti par trafu.
uzdevums nr1.

----------


## tvdx

tākā sagooglēju ka "Line level" ir 0.4V p-p tad nu ir tā kā ir, bet man liekas, ka ieejai kādus 0,7V vajadzētu izturēt...

tik tālu tākā būtu ?
tas pelēkais ir topošs pastiprinātājs... jāpārrēķina. protams buferim sprieguma dalītājam var arī kādus 10k rezistorus likt

----------


## kaspich

nu jau tuvaak patiesiibai.
1. D1 un D2 - katru pa 2gab. virknee;
2. paraleeli taam diodem 10K, citaadi atkal diodes 'karaajaas gaisaa'
3. c5 uz iiso, nekaadu dlitaaju B kjeede nevajag
4. mezglu uz Q3 nesapratu - shaadi tas noteikti nedarbosies
5. R daliitajaa [pirmajam kopE tranim], protams, ar paaris kaartaam lielaakas

----------


## AndrisZ

C2 mīnusa izvads arī "gaisā karājas" !

----------


## tvdx

Shēmā D1 un D2 divkāršotas līdz ar to pie Q1 bāzes virknē uzrodas D5, līdz ar to ( vismaz idejā ) Q1 vajadzētu atvērties (un sākt spīdēt LED-am) tieši pirms atveras D1-D4  diemžēl neesmu vēl izdomājis kā atsiet C2 mīnusu 
Q3 ir kopE tranzistors, pastiprināšanai līdz 1.6Vp-p [ tik vēl jāsarēķina ]
Q1 kā jau augstāk rakstīju ir lai iededzinātu LED-u un zinātu ka ir pa lielu izejas signāls
tas C5 vaitad nevajag lai atsaistītu pakāpi ar Q3 ?
shēma ir atjaunota

----------


## karloslv

Nu paga, sāksim ar to, ka ieejas jaucējs uz D1/D2 sākotnējā shēmā ir murgs. Tak padomā, tās diodes vada abus VFO pusperiodus. Tavā gadījumā visdrīzāk asimetriski, un no tā arī visa novērotā jaukšana, kas sanāk stipri neefektīvs un trokšņains jaucējs. Tak paskaties jebkurā pieklājīgā literatūrā, kā strādā jaucēji, vislabāk jau divtaktu un balansētie. Vai paskaties jebkuru pieklājīga DC uztvērēja shēmu, piemēram, no ARRL gadagrāmatas.




> tālāk signāls no T2 iet caur kondensatoru uz D1,D2 atverot vienu vai otru tālāk:
> ja D1 => caur C5 un R10||T3+R8 (diemžēl jau visai liels signāla stiprums no heterodīna iet arī ārā uz izeju) 
> ja D2 => caur C5 un R9


 Par R10 un R9 totāli garām. Jebkura shēma ir jāskatās divos režīmos - līdzstrāvas un maiņstrāvas. Maiņstrāvai ir pie kājas, vai plūst pa R9 vai R10, tai šie abi rezistori ir paralēli. Tavā gadījumā neatkarīgi no tā, kura diode ir atvērta, signāls no antenas iekļūst T3 ieejā. Tas nav tas, kā strādā jaucējs. Pats vienkāršākais pusperioda jaucējs (ar šausmīgiem parametriem) vienu VFO pusperiodu RF signālu padod tālāk, otru pusperiodu to bloķē. No slēdža režīma arī rodas frekvenču jaukšana.

Sāksim ar AC pamatlietām - saproti, ka +5 un GND maiņstrāvai ir faktiski TAS PATS vads? Protams, ja esi ielicis kondensatoru (100n keramiku, piemēram) starp barošanas punktiem. Un vispār normālā radiobūvē augstfrekvences kaskādēm liek nelielus atsienošos rezistorus un uzreiz turpat kaskādes fiziskā tuvumā to pašu minēto barošanas kondensatoru.

----------


## kaspich

R6 un R7 krustpunktaa - punktu. citaadi nebuus savienojums.
R9, R10 izsleegt
C5 uz iiso
D5 paarsleegt uz Q1 B/E kjeedi [katods pret B], paraleeli kadus 10K
Q1 C/E paraleeli kaadus 10uF, smukaak spiidees tas overload
R8 mieriigi lidz 470..1K vari samazinaat

p.s. Karlos, muusdienu pokemoni ar jaucejiem saprot shaadas diodes  ::  tiesa gan, pat pie pareizi piemekleetas heterodiina amplituudas parametri ir vnk fantastiski..

----------


## tvdx

atvainojos jau laicīgi ja kļūdos... tiešām sākt rēķināt un domāt ir grūti ,bet jūtu ka kautkas sāk pielekt ( it īpaši piemēram par kopemitera izejas impedanci liekas pašsaprotami. par C paralēli emitera rezistoram arī , kopkolektora slēgums utml.)
ok izslēdzu R9 un R10 un C5 uz īso ( saprotu kāpēc arī )
un par D5 , pareizi esmu sapratis kā ieslēgt?
                cik tagad sapatu, tad R3 un R9 veido sprieguma dalītāju, bet anyway vai tranzistora p-n pāreja netraucēs ? un D5 tagad tiek galā ar otru pusperiodu vane? par C5 itkā sapratu kā strādā
par R8 tam vēl uzmetīšu aci kad tikšu galā ar Q3 pakāpi, jo gribas Q2 iestūrēt maksimāli lineārā apgabalā, pa vidu kādi Ic=0.6mA sanāk... bet nu tos grafikus iepējams ar kļūdām vēl lasu... tāds pseidologaritmisks

līdz jaucējam vēl jāaug...

----------


## kaspich

nu, shis jau vareetu saakt stradat.
es noteikti liktu virknee ar C4 kaadu pretestiibu.
1. buus prognozejams pastiprinaajums
2. nokritiis kroplji [tu tomeer palielu awingu izejaa gribi].

h21 tiem tranjiem paliels, piemeeram, ja R4=1k un R5=4k7, tad to R [virknee ar C4] var, bez probleemaam, likt..
nu, saakot no 47 ohm mieriigi, tad K=50..80 izspiediisi [pie maza Rin].

smukaak taa indikaacija sanaktu taa:
Q3 kolektora kjeedee R, uz kura tiek meeriits U kritums, nevajag nekaadus atsaistoshos elektroliitus. meeriishanas tranis pnp [ar E pie +5], arii nekaadu daliitaju B nevajag..

----------


## tvdx

R8 samazināju, bet tikai nedaudz ( uz 2k2 ) 
pievienoju pieskaņošanas rezistoru, lai var iestādīt pakāpi lineārā režīmā

Edit: C4 = 4.7 uF

----------


## kaspich

vot, nepatiik man taa pieskanjoshanas pocha sleegums.
1. kas notiek, ja pazuud kontakts sliidkontaktam?
2. troksnji parasti tiem pochiem ir mezhoniigi.

taisi korektaak: pocis+ fikseetais taisa daliitaaju, to ar elektoliitu pret zemi shuntee, un caur citu R - uz baazi.

p.s. kaapeec R8 tik lielu atstaaji?
padomaa, kas notiek, ja paarslodze iestaajaas - pozitiiva pusperioda gadiijumaa izejas elektroliiti tiek uzladeeti [pateicoties Diodeem], bet negatiivaa pusperioda gadiijumaa - nee. tb, diodes nevis smuki ierobezho Uac, bet vnk saakaas kaut kaada pusdetekteeshana, DC peldeeshana..
principaa es liktu taa, lai R1>R8, un tik lielaaka, lai pie max swinga tranim paaraak nechakaree DC rezhiimus.


p.p.s. un tavaa sheemaa daliitaajam [B kjeedee] nominaali skjiibi. nevareesi iereguleet.
Ub vajadzetu ap/zem 1v, pareizi? tad Ur4 buutu ap 0.5V, UrC kritums ap 2.5V. 1V uz baazes tu nevari dabuut..

----------


## tvdx

laikam gan būšu auzās iebraucis:

iemesls ir R7, vai tas skaitlim ir tik lielam jābūt, vai arī galīgi šķībi rēķinu
un C6 varbūt kādu ar 100u vēl paralēli jāieliek ? lai zemākas frekvences tiek iekšā
Also: pārcēlu TP1 uz Q2 emiteru, pamatojums - Q2 ieejā iet lielāks signāls kā Q3, līdz ar to ir lielāka varbūtība "izbraukt" ārpus lineāra reģiona.

p.s. vai ir tāds amats kā lodētājs ?  ::  un cik tādam(ja ir) maksā? vnk. vajag atrast par ko sev nosponsorēt šito hobiju, jo interese jautad ir, a no štrumentiem tik lēts,vidēji liels rokas urbis, metāla zāģis, muļķumetrs, lodēšanas stacija (HQ ar salūzušu lodāmura kātu) un suņa sagrauzts skrūvgriezis  ::

----------


## kaspich

taaks, peec kaartas.
man, piemetot [galvaa], skjiet, ka ar to pociiti [kaa jau mineeju] bus jaadabuu ap 1V uz baazes.
pie 0.5V pirmais tranis jau buus pilniigi ciet [taatad, zem 0.5 nevajag], un pie 1.5V pilniigi atveeries [vairaak nevajag].

Tu esi virknee ar to pociiti ielicis R, uz kura kriit 1V. jautaajums: ja liki, kaapec tik mazu? un, kapeec tad liki?
moraale: R6 liec taadu, lai uz pocha buutu ap 1.5V [tad pocha viduspunktaa buus vajadziigie 1V].
veel - parastie pochi ir 'nepreciizi', tiem nevajag likt mega plashus diapazonus. shajaa gadiijumaa 0..1.5V jau ir dikti plash, dabusi pasviist, pa mm grozot to kaatu.
bet ok, idejiski straadaas.

kaapeec tik mazs U uz TP1? simulatoraa simetriju skaties? luk, rezultaats kljudai ar lielu R8. samazini to 10X, uzliec uz TP1 pie 3V, un izejaa dabuusi 3X lielaaku Umax

R7 ar kaartu varetu buut desmiti kOhm. ok, lidz kaadiem 100K. iemesls. kaskaades ieejas pretestiiba DC ir: R4*h21 un  vareetu buut ap 1M [ok, teoretiski arii vairaak, bet pienjemam sliktaako scenaariju - tranis ar mazaako h21, zema T]. taatad: R7<<Rin. pie lielaaka nominaala [kad R7 ir saliidzinaams ar Rin, kaa tev tagad sheemaa] tranja darba rezhiims buus atkariigs no h21 [taatad - no eksemplaara, kristaala temperatuuras], jo tu saaksi vadiit trani nevis 'cieti' ar U uz baazes, bet straavas rezhimaa, ar I caur B.

par C6 teemu.  dotais nominaals ir ok. 
fiksaa 'piemeshana' notiek sekojoshi:
1. cik liela tev ir kaskades ieejas pretestiiba mainjspriegumam/mainjstravai? [ar kartu:R10*h21 jeb ap 10K]
2. C jaaizveelas taads, lai uz zemekaas F taa ietekme buutu nebuutiska. Zc=1/2pi*F*C [Zc=kondensatora impedance, C ir kapacitaate, F ir frevence]. piemet: F=20Hz, Zc vajadzeetu zem 1K, piemeeram.
paaraak liels C [simti uF] novediis tikai pie taa, ka darba rezhims ilgi iestaadiisies, un deelj kaada liela trauceejuma paraadiisies DC rezhima 'peldeshana' [infrazemaas komponentes].
driizak to C vajadzeetu shunteet ar kaadu 0.1uF filmas kondensatoru.
shunteeshana attiecas uz VISIEM elektroliitiem shajaa sheemaa. iemesls - uz augstaakam F [desmiti, simti kHz] strauji aug elektrolitu ieksheejaa L un tie saak darboties kaa induktori.

papildus: baroshana jaapafiltree. baroshanas kjedee L ar paaris mH, un filtrejohie C pret zemi:
kaadu 470uF nepazheelo, 0.1..0.47 filmu/keramiku, max iisiem vadinjiem.


C6 polaritaate nepareiza.
un, savukaart, C7 droshi liec ar kaartu lielaaku [C6 straadaa ar 10K ieejas pretestiibu un ir 10uF, C7 ar 1..2K, turklaat, C7 jaafiltree arii barotaaja infrazemie troksnji - zem 20Hz. idejiski, nepaarspiileejot - jo lielaaks, jo labaak. es iemestu 47..100uF. muusdienaas tachu tie C ir mazinji da maksaa 5 santiimus]. jeb, optimizeejot: palielinam taa dalitaaja [R6 un R12] nominaalus reizes 5. tb, 25K pocis. viduspunktaa daliitaaja iekshejaa R buus ap 10K [pilniig noteikti mazaaka par R7 un <<Rin - taatad, nechakarees visu gudro domu par cieto vadiibu]. toties C7 ar 5X mazaku nominaalu straadaas tikpat efektiivi.

----------


## tvdx

viss smuki sanāk ja uz Q3 bāzes paliek 1V => U(R4)=0.3V => Ic(Q3)=0.3mA => U(R5) = 1.4V => Ub(Q2)=3.6V => U(R8)=2.9V
ja R8=1k => 2.9/1000=3mA ( jau sanāk nelineārāks apgabals, tas nevarēs kropļojumus jau izsaukt ?) jo vispār tas gandrīz-strādājošais jaucējs tieši tika balstīts uz nelinearitāti. pietam šoreiz atkal pieaugot padotajam signālam U kāpināsies kvadrātiskā funkcijā un atkal sanāk f1+f2
varbūt totāli kļūdos, tad nu atvainojos. 
also, bišku esmu apjucis ar C6 polaritāti, un arī ar C5, jo simulatorā apgriežot C5 otrādi strādā daudz labāk, tik vai dzīvē "neies gaisā?" 
simulatorā strādā ar ieejas līeni  līdz 15mV , tālāk sāk gali griezties nost 
tiesa gan izmēģinot 5V ieejā, laukā parādās DC komponente un trokšņi.... sāku apstulbt

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, C5 polaritātei jābūt otrādi.
Pie otrādas C6 polaritātes gaismas diode simulatorā droši vien deg nepārtraukti.

----------


## tvdx

ar C6 polaritāti, tas neietekmē indikatora darbūbu ( vismaz simulatorā )
tas ieslēdzas smuki tad kad vajag  ::

----------


## tvdx

shēma izejai tad laikam sanāk sekojoša:

+ kad dabūšu pie dzīvības(un kārtīgi visu sapratīšu), nākamais solis laikam būs on-board FFT jo nu konstaēju ka kompim jau ir tie 200 ksampļi/sek bet cietie diski, ventilatori un viss pārējais vnk totāli trokšņo (ieskaitot ekonomisko spuldzīti virs galvas)
lūdzu ,nosēdiniet pie vietas ja kļūdos...
patlaban aiz L78M05 stāv 4.7uF uz zemi, aiz tās kautkāda spole(nezinu induktivitāti) un aiz spoles uz zemi 1000uF Low-ESR, aiz tā atkal spole (nujau nedaudz lielāka) un aiz tās uz zemi kondensatoru banka(33nF+100nF+10uF+470uF+3300uF+3300uF) vienīgais , ka tās spiles varētu pret to 47mH transformatoru apmainīt

----------


## JDat

> shēma izejai tad laikam sanāk sekojoša:
> + kad dabūšu pie dzīvības(un kārtīgi visu sapratīšu), nākamais solis laikam būs on-board FFT jo nu konstaēju ka kompim jau ir tie 200 ksampļi/sek bet cietie diski, ventilatori un viss pārējais vnk totāli trokšņo (ieskaitot ekonomisko spuldzīti virs galvas)
> lūdzu ,nosēdiniet pie vietas ja kļūdos...


 Pabeidz iesākto. Uztaisi "digitālo" versiju ar 4066 mikreni. Tad izspied maksimumu no tā verķa. Uztaisi maināmu frekvenci. Par dzelzisko FFT aizmirsti. Paņem normālu ārējo skaņas karti uz 192 kHz un miers. Bet tu jau būsi ietiepīgs un pašlepns. Gribēsi par visām varēm dzelzisku pipelizatoru un nāksies saukt EPI palīgos ar visiem viņa FPGA un ARM.

Un vispār. Lai saprastu kas tev sanāks labākajā gadījumā, apmeklē http://websdr.org

----------


## tvdx

jap webdsr biju apmeklējis un daudz... 
ok tad tos FFT vēl netaisīšu.  ::  
kad varēs kautko tanī beztrokšņu logā saklausīt un būs vfo tad arī domāšu ko tālāk...
drīzāk tad būs beidzot jāuztaisa tas frekveņčmēreklis

----------


## karloslv

Klausi un taisi otro shēmu (es gan neiedziļinājos, vai visas nianses pareizas, bet vismaz izskatās pēc kvadratūras jaucēja). Kāpēc tas strādā, ir šeit: http://michaelgellis.tripod.com/mixerscom.html. Kāpēc tavs nestrādā - tāpēc, ka tavā variantā nav nekāda veida, kā atdalīt spoguļattēlus. Tas, kas nonāk tavā skaņas kartē ar frekvenci 100 kHz, ir sajaukums no tā, kas bija antenā ar 3.48 MHz un 3.68 MHz bez iespējām to atšķirt. Ar kvadratūras jaucēju izdalot I un Q kanālus, vienu no attēliem var nonullēt.

----------


## zzz

Tur ir veel prikoliigaak -  fignja uz divaam preteeji sleegtaam diodeem iisteniibaa miksee uz heterodiina otro harmoniku (neatkariigi no heterodiina signaala pusviljnja polaritaates viena no diodeem iesleedzas). Tas ir, tvdx pashlaik meegjina kaut ko tur 7.2 Mhz rajonaa uztvert.

----------


## tvdx

vot tā .... esmu galīgi uz d-irsas  :Confused:  ....
btw. kad Liepkalna kungs vadīja mums semināru, viņš minēja par dažādiem plašu matereāliem...  tad tikai jautājums, ko aizmirsu pajautāt - kas ir tas baltais matereāls tai izejas platei (konkrēti plate bija tiešām mākslasdarbs mmm...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) zinu ka HF diapazonā tādu ganjau ka vēl nevajag, bet interesē. un kādu labāk- getinaksa vai to "stiklšķiedras?" plati lietot no tām, kas argus-ā ?

----------


## tvdx

vai šitāds te strādās normāli kā priekšpastiprinātājs ?

rēķinājos, ka Ic=20mA Zie (ja nekļūdos) ap 50 Ohm vajadzētu sanākt
[Edit] spole L1 labāk būtu no vairākām ar mazāku induktivitāti virknē, lai samazinātu parazītisko kapacitāti ne ?

----------


## karloslv

1) Tikai pasaki, kāpēc tev vajag priekšpastiprinātāju? Lai pārslogotu jaucēju?
2) Kā rēķināji ieejas pretestību un kā tev sanāk no 20mA 50 omi?
3) Kāds tavuprāt ir pastiprinājuma koeficients šai kaskādei? Uzvedinošais jautājums - kāda ir nākamās kaskādes ieejas pretestība?
4) Un beidz ākstīties ar C1/C2/C3, nav nepieciešams likt paralēli 3 kondensatorus.
5) Kāda ir R5 jēga kopbāzes pastiprinātājā?
6) Par L1 varēsi iespringt tad, kad sapratīsi visu pārējo, kas notiek shēmā.

----------


## tvdx

Ube @ 20mA = 0.8V ;Ie=20mA => Re=Ube/Ie=40Ohm
B ķēdē ir vēl 10 Ohm
summā sanāk 50 Ohm

anywayz tur ir feill ( 4.7k @ 20mA jau ir > 5V )
laikam vajag pastiprinātāju ar krietni zemāku koeficientu , un tālāk pēc kopemitera+kopkolektora...
R1 varētu 100Ohm ielikt
nākamā kaskāde ,domājams, būs uz kādiem 50 Ohm
nav mērķis pārslogot jaucēju , nē, bet pacelt vājos signālus līdz tādam līmenim, ka izejot caur uztvērēju un tālāk aizceļojot uz kompi pa ceļam trokšņi nenospiestu.

----------


## karloslv

Totāli garām. Tranzistora bāzes-emitera pāreja nav nekāds rezistors ar Ube/Ie. Vai tu tāpat rēķinātu ieejas pretestību arī kopkolektora kaskādei? Un sanāktu simt omu, nevis kiloomi, kā būtu jābūt?

Pirmkārt, tiec galā ar saviem spriegumiem. Ub būs aptuveni 2,5V, bet Ube~0,6V, un tas gandrīz nemainās no Ib un kur nu vēl no Ic. Līdz ar to spriegums uz emitera būs 1,9V, un u Ic = 1,9/75 = 25mA. Otrkārt, par ieejas pretestību kopbāzes slēgumā lasīt, līdz deguns sāk asiņot: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_base. Tavā gadījumā tā būs 1 oms. Protams, pie iezemētas bāzes, nevis šībrīža pornogrāfijas.

----------


## tvdx

Wikipēdijā neesmu par to _gm_ pārliecināts,ka saprotu pareizi, kas formulā...
par pastiprinātāju slēgumiem ņēmu lasīties no tejienes: http://www.physics.ohio-state.edu/~g...mer04/Lec6.pdf

----------


## kaspich

> Klausi un taisi otro shēmu (es gan neiedziļinājos, vai visas nianses pareizas, bet vismaz izskatās pēc kvadratūras jaucēja). Kāpēc tas strādā, ir šeit: http://michaelgellis.tripod.com/mixerscom.html. Kāpēc tavs nestrādā - tāpēc, ka tavā variantā nav nekāda veida, kā atdalīt spoguļattēlus. Tas, kas nonāk tavā skaņas kartē ar frekvenci 100 kHz, ir sajaukums no tā, kas bija antenā ar 3.48 MHz un 3.68 MHz bez iespējām to atšķirt. Ar kvadratūras jaucēju izdalot I un Q kanālus, vienu no attēliem var nonullēt.


 nu, taapeec jau taja LT sheeminjaa tika izmantoti abi in kanaali skanjas kartei, un gan in, gan heta U tika maisiti 2 jauceejos ar 90 graadu nobiidi/
to jau 1X piemineeju [afftar ir palaidis garaam]..
bet jaa, 4066 ir ar kaartu korektasks, bez tirdzinja.

----------


## kaspich

> vai šitāds te strādās normāli kā priekšpastiprinātājs ?
>  3056
> rēķinājos, ka Ic=20mA Zie (ja nekļūdos) ap 50 Ohm vajadzētu sanākt
> [Edit] spole L1 labāk būtu no vairākām ar mazāku induktivitāti virknē, lai samazinātu parazītisko kapacitāti ne ?


 neejot taalak [visas karlosa iebildes pa teemu] - kas tajaa sheemaa notiek? c7 savienots ar c9, un nekur nav pievienoti?
R5 nekur nav pievienots?

kas tur notiek????

----------


## tvdx

par 2 kanāliem...  ganjau arī uzlikšu, jo detaļas, kuras jāpērk anyway pa 1 nevar nopirkt  ::  (kondensatori/rezistori...) a BC874B un BC874C vēl kāds bariņš ir (gan nezinu kur B versiju var dabūt, kad beigsies)
kāpēc ne 4066 ? vēl ne... gribas kārtīgi izurbties vienreiz cauri tam ko esmu iesācis nevis pamest pusceļā, pamest pusceļā ir īpašība no kuras cenšos tikt vaļā
edit: 
shēma ar saliktiem punktiņiem:

R3,R4 uz bāzes uzliek 2.5V
R2 iestāda 20mA
R1/R5 domāju, ka noteiks pastiprinājumu

----------


## karloslv

> Wikipēdijā neesmu par to _gm_ pārliecināts, kas formulā...
> par pastiprinātāju slēgumiem ņēmu lasīties no tejienes: http://www.physics.ohio-state.edu/~g...mer04/Lec6.pdf


 Lūk es gan esmu pārliecināts un ne tikai es viens. Pirmkārt tajā dokumentā nav ne miņas no kopbāzes slēguma analīzes. Tu tikai kopēji formulas vai domāji arī? Rpi=1/gm ir B-E dinamiskā pretestība maza signāla gadījumā. Lai dabūtu 50 omu, vajadzētu Ic=0,5mA, bet pie tādas kolektora strāvas pastiprinātājs būtu nožēlojams, kropļotu nejēgā. Tāpēc ieejā liek transformatoru vai vēl labāk, taisa Nortona shēmu (http://cqham.ru/rb/rb3.html attēls 3.6).

----------


## karloslv

> nu, taapeec jau taja LT sheeminjaa tika izmantoti abi in kanaali skanjas kartei, un gan in, gan heta U tika maisiti 2 jauceejos ar 90 graadu nobiidi/
> to jau 1X piemineeju [afftar ir palaidis garaam]..
> bet jaa, 4066 ir ar kaartu korektasks, bez tirdzinja.


 Jā, lietuvieša pirmajā shēmā ir 90 grādu nobīde heterodīnam un tipa divi jaucēji, bet uztaisīts čerez žopu nejēgā. Un kā zzz minēja, jaucējs patiesībā jauc ar 2x f_het - diodes tur principā vada visu laiku, izņemot pārejas brīžus, kad mainās Vhet polaritāte, tātad, 2 īsus brīžus katrā heterodīna periodā signāls no antenas _nenonāk_ jaucēja izejā, bet visā pārējā laikā brīvi tur staigā. Bet tas vēl nestāv klāt tvdx pornogrāfijai, kur heterodīns ar visām harmonikām vēl tiek skaisti iebliezts ēterā. Un viņš vēl centīšoties pieturēties pie iesāktā... jau būvējot priekšpastiprinātāju.

----------


## tvdx

nu , jaucējs arī tiks pārtaisīts
un Heterodīns arī beigās...
nu par tām 2 diodēm no lietuvieša arī paskatījos

----------


## karloslv

Var jau būt, ka es te uzvedos kā destruktīvs onkulis, bet vēlreiz - nah tu vispār taisi to priekšpastiprinātāju? Ja atbilde ir "lai signāls stiprāks un vairāk var dzirdēt", tad tas ir fufelis. Skaidroju - 
1) Katrai pakāpei ir sava noturība pret lieliem signāliem, noteikts līmenis, pie kura izejā parādās šausmas - pats signāls ar harmonikām, tam piejaukti citi signāli ar starpfrekvencēm, utml. Lieli signāli antenā būs vienmēr, par to vari nebēdāt. Antenā arī vienmēr būs atmosfēras trokšņi, it sevišķi vēl zemajos diapazonos 160 un 80.
2) Arī jaucējam ir sava noturība, kuru pārsniedzot, izejā parādās šausmas, un tu dzirdi to, kā ēterā nemaz nav - palielinās fona trokšņi. Štrunta divu diožu jaucējam noturība ir nožēlojama. 
3) Jaucējs ir vājinoša kaskāde, un pēc jaucēja signāls ir vājāks. Lai to kompensētu, pastiprinātāju liek AIZ jaucēja, nevis PIRMS. Liekot to pirms, tu pastiprini signālu (yay, foršiņi), un nākamajā brīdī pārslogo jaucēju, kas stāv izejā. 
4) Katra kaskāde ievieš savus trokšņus. No šī viedokļa labāk ir pastiprinātāju likt pirms jaucēja, bet, BET - to dara tikai augstajos diapazonos, kur fona trokšņi ir zemā līmenī, un nav tāda riska pārslogot jaucēju. Parasti patur iespēju atslēgt priekšpastiprinātāju.

Secinājumi - augsta līmeņa tiešās pārveidošanas uztvērējos OBLIGĀTI:
1) diapazona joslas filtrs ieejā
2) augstas noturības jaucējs
3) ļoti zemu trokšņu audio pastiprinātājs (uz maztrokšņu opampiem)
Un viss, nekādu citu kaskāžu tur nav, tālāk jau ir audio ķēdes. Rūpīgi projektēts priekšpastiprinātājs augstajiem diapazoniem (>10 MHz) ar mazu trokšņu līmeni un augstu noturību jau ir ekstra.

----------


## tvdx

šitas jaucējs derēs, vai arī ir totāls faill ?
beidzot sapratu šitam ideju  ::  [edit] un nupat arī DBM sapratu  
p.s. man ir 1 gab plastmasas korpus ar skrūvējamu ferītu no kkāda veca radio kāreiz izņemts. tos 3.6Mhz tas ferīts varētu ņemt pretī ?
[EDIT] p.s. kautkur lasīju ka ar zilajiem LED-iem esot vislabāk , tādam avotam var ticēt ?

----------


## Notepad

[ offtopic ] tvdx, ar ko Tu "zīmē" shēmas ?

----------


## tvdx

ar Eagle 
[tāā jābūt vismaz 10 chariem]: a vispār cik jūs mēnesī atvēlat naudas elektronikai ?

----------


## karloslv

> 3060
> šitas jaucējs derēs, vai arī ir totāls faill ?
> beidzot sapratu šitam ideju


 Jaucējā viena no diodēm ir jāapgriež otrādi. Un pēc kādas numeroloģijas tu izvēlies R1,R2,R3 nominālus? Ko vispār R3 tur dara? Kāda būs nākamās pakāpes ieejas pretestība? Ja jau saprati, kā tas strādā, vai vari pateikt, kas ir šīs shēmas (un vienkārši balansēto jaucēju kā tādu) trūkums?

----------


## kaspich

> Jā, lietuvieša pirmajā shēmā ir 90 grādu nobīde heterodīnam un tipa divi jaucēji, bet uztaisīts čerez žopu nejēgā. Un kā zzz minēja, jaucējs patiesībā jauc ar 2x f_het - diodes tur principā vada visu laiku, izņemot pārejas brīžus, kad mainās Vhet polaritāte, tātad, 2 īsus brīžus katrā heterodīna periodā signāls no antenas _nenonāk_ jaucēja izejā, bet visā pārējā laikā brīvi tur staigā. Bet tas vēl nestāv klāt tvdx pornogrāfijai, kur heterodīns ar visām harmonikām vēl tiek skaisti iebliezts ēterā. Un viņš vēl centīšoties pieturēties pie iesāktā... jau būvējot priekšpastiprinātāju.


 jaa, tvdx ir pornograafija, bet - visu cienju, ka neatlaidiigi darbojas un censhaas izprast  :: 
es pat atbalstu - lai tiek skaidriibaa ar sho ideju, tad uz ko krutaku veerts paariet.
lai urbjaas. lai uzcep to prampu ar kopbaazes sleegumu. kopaa tiksim/tiksiet lidz straadaajoshai kaskaadei, ieejaa veel kaa du BP filtru, lai nerauj visus suudus iekshaa - un kaut kas saaks skaneet.

protams, pervim djelom - oscili vajag sadomat. pa paardemit LVL kaut ko atrast. un kaadu retro signaala gjeneratoru, arii tajaa cenu kategorijaa. varbuut Didzis var kaa lidzeet?

----------


## karloslv

Es arī atbalstu, un labi, ka darbojas  ::  Tik nevar jau saprast te caur forumu, kas tajā otrā galā ir, ir tur materiāls un taisnas rokas vai nav, bet kaut kādas cerības ir.

Moš no šī sanāk kaut cik jēdzīgs projekts, ne tikai autoram uz galda, bet arī tādā ziņā, ka forums kādam ir palīdzējis un arī citiem interesanti palasīt. Bet tad es sagaidītu, ka autors vismaz mācās strādāt, respektīvi - dalīt darbu daļās, skaidri saprast, kādā stāvoklī kura daļa jau ir, kas vēl jādara, u.t.t. Citādi sākām runāt par LC kontūriem, izrādījās, ka par jaucējiem, tad pie audio kaskādes, tad pie priekšpastiprinātāja un jaucēja atkal.

tvdx, būtu kruta un visiem saprotamāk, ja tu te bišķi atskaitītos tipa šitā:
1) ieejas filtri - pagaidām nekas nav iesākts
2) priekšpastiprinātājs - pētu kopbāzes shēmas darbību
3) jaucējs - domāju par vienkāršu SBM variantu
4) heterodīns - kvarca ģenerators ar buferkaskādi
5) audio trakts - ar kaspichu tiek pamazām ķidāts

Tad vismaz var izsekot visiem taviem domu lidojumiem un noraut atpakaļ pie zemes  ::

----------


## tvdx

nu SBM galvenais trūkums ir tas, ka nenoizolē kādu no signāliem- heterodīna vai RF ieejas.
jā par to diodi ir gan tā, ka būs otrādi iezīmējusies
tur sanāk ka U uz diodēm mainās inversi, t.i. uz vienas palielinās un uz otras samazinās. Tad pārejot no vienas uz otru sanāk staigāt pa "bļodu" ideāli jau laikam būtu ka diode vērtos vaļā jau pie ļoooti maza sprieguma, jo tad mazam dU sanāktu paraboliska U-I raksturlīkne un būtu k'produkts praktiski tikai summa un starpōba, a tā vēl sazinkādas harmonikas nāk iekšā 
ja kļūdos, tad varat dot pa ausi...
patlaban _karlosl_ minētajam progresam ir 100% taisnība

----------


## karloslv

Par SBM trūkumu pareizi. Tavā shēmā heterodīna signāls ar divkāršu frekvenci tiks iebliezts RF portā, tāpēc tur ir obligāta izolācija, lai tas nenonāktu antenā. Izolēt var ar filtru vai starpkaskādi. Tāpat tas tiks pilnībā iebliezts jaucēja izejā, kur tā nav tik liela bēda, jo te tu strādā ar audio joslu.

Par jaucēja darbības principu kļūdies gan, šis jaucējs strādā *slēdža* režīmā. Tas nozīmē, ka vienu heterodīna pusperiodu viena diode ir vaļā, otra ciet, un nākamajā otrādi. Kad viena diode ir vaļā, antenas signāls nonāk izejā vienā polaritātē, kad otra diode ir vaļā, tad pretējā polaritātē. Šajā gadījumā ar diožu raksturlīknēm ir maz sakara. Heterodīna signālu te liek lielu, vismaz 0,4V RMS, labāk 0,8V RMS (un tas ir Šotkija diodēm, kuras veras vaļā jau pie kādiem 0,3V).

----------


## tvdx

R1 C1 ir domāts kā lowpass filtrs uz pāris simtem kHz
R3,R2 lai atsiwtu galus diodēm pret kautkurieni, bet lai arī heterodīns viņas vispār var iekustināt
C2 lai heterodīnam "vieglāk" atvērt diodes
nākamās pakāpes Zie bija kohm-os, līdz ar to nevajadzētu izmainīt R1C1 īpašības
par mēraparatūru- ļoti labprāt iegādātos, tik jātiek pie $$$ , jo nu visur prasa jau pabeigtu augstāko lai darbu varētu dabūt, vai arī ir nesavienojams ar studijām  :: 
[edit] BAT85 diodes varētu derēt ?

----------


## karloslv

Ok, R1 C1 laikam tā var būt, jo Tev tur platjosla, aizmirsu jau. Tev gan sanāk aptuvenā nogriešanas frekvence 1/(RC) ~ 1,2 MHz, bet nu tas filtrs jau nav nekāds asais. Tas jau kaspich lauciņš, moš uzdizainēsiet pieklājīgu 100k filtru uz opampiem.

Par C2 - tagad padomā maiņstrāvas režīmā. Diodes vari uzskatīt par atvērtām ar ļoti mazu pretestību. Ko "redz" heterodīna izejas kaskāde? Reāli viss signāls aiziet caur C2 uz zemi. Dīvaina slodzes izvēle - 470p kondensators. Otrkārt, kādu slodzes pretestību "redz" RF ieeja? Ja trafiņš ir uztīts 1 pret 1+1, tad antenas gals redzēs to pašu C2. Kas nozīmē, ka tu visu signālu vienkārši nobliez uz zemi. Tāpēc es ieliktu vienu R=50 omi virknē ar C2, un ieliktu vienu vismaz 10 uH droseli virknē ar R1, un C2 ņemtu 10n. Tad augstfrekvences komponentes noplūdīs caur 50 omiem un C2 uz zemi, bet zemfrekvences izies caur droseli un tālāk uz filtru, un neviena ieeja nebūs pārslogota ar zemomīgu slodzi.

Upd: palaboju komponentu vērtības, jo piemirsu, ka tev tur platjosla uz 100kHz.
Upd2: jā, un BAT85 manuprāt ir labas. Vislabāk atlasīt salāgotu pāri ar vienkārša testera palīdzību (piemēram, mērām V pie noteikta I divos punktos).

----------


## JDat

> jaa, tvdx ir pornograafija, bet - visu cienju, ka neatlaidiigi darbojas un censhaas izprast


 Neatlaidība ir tāpēc ka tvdx ir matemātikas ģēnijs. Šamam patīk simulatori utml lietas. Tikai tauztāma verķa odēšna ir cita padarīšana...

----------


## tvdx

par reālo lodēšanu... paag paag, kad salodēšu bildes ar būs... tik laikam būs stacijai jāpaņem jauns āmurs, jo šis galīgi "ļurkājas" aukstā telpā uz 300+ `C uzsildiiju un spēcīgi uzspiedu, tagad uz ducktape +stieples turas klāt pie roktura  ::  
saistībā ar to : 
vai http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...OD/hwindex.htm (bonuss būtu- uz vietas + lielāka uzgaļu izvēle) 
der http://web.argus.lv/shop/productinfo...HQ/hwindex.htm vietā ? (stacija HQ-SL30) salūza tā melnā plastmasa, also viņam biaig fixi nolietojas uzgalis, un tad reāla temperatūra uz smailes mazāka (kad noņem uzgali vienmēr tāda kā rūsa izbirst laukā )
[edit] patlaban čut čut laiks aptrūkās lai zīmētu/rēķinātu,  jo sesija iet uz beigām un vēl datori un laboratorija jānokārto, tagad protokolus rakstu  :: 
vēl 4 dienas un viss, nedēļa(cerams tikai nedēļa) brīva  :: 
[edit2]2 kanālu 10MHz osciloskops jau diezvai pa 20 Ls būs dabūnams (2 kanālu, lai lisažū figūras varētu "zīmēt")

----------


## tvdx

par to diožu (un ne tikai) atsiešanu pret DC sapratu laikam: tā kā antena atrodas ārējā magn. laukā, tani inducējas liels lādiņš right? tad tākā te ir RF, tad U uz kondensatoriem sanāk ka inducējas liels, kas var ne tikai diodes atvērt oftipicaa bet arii caursist... pareizi ?

----------


## zzz

> par to diožu (un ne tikai) atsiešanu pret DC sapratu laikam: tā kā antena atrodas ārējā magn. laukā, tani inducējas liels lādiņš right? tad tākā te ir RF, tad U uz kondensatoriem sanāk ka inducējas liels, kas var ne tikai diodes atvērt oftipicaa bet arii caursist... pareizi ?


 Nuuu, kaspich, nesaac pamazaam orgasmu ieguut no tvdx izpratnes par elektriibu?

----------


## tvdx

kas atkal ne tā ?

----------


## tvdx

Sveiki cienījamie foruma biedri,
labprāt pajautātu , ja nav noslēpums, kā jūs rēķinat L un C vērtības filtriem.
Piemēram, viens no filtriem kas man neieciešams ir 3900kHz lowpass un 150kHz lowpass
1. Zie = 50 Ohm,
    Ziz = 2.5kOhm
2.Zie=?
   Ziz=2.5kOhm

----------


## Isegrim

Kā tie citi, tā tu ar' - tak pilns nets ar kalkulatoriem, kamī ievadīt tavas frekvences un impedances. Pameklē pēc '2nd order low pass calculator'.  ::

----------


## karloslv

Čo ta tu te atkal ar eksotiku nodarbojies, h*ļi vajag filtram atšķirīgas ieejas un izejas impedances? Bet citādi tiešām meklē kalkulatorus un pēc tam pārbaudi simulatorā. Tikai neaizmirsti simulatorā korekti ielikt tās savas impedances kā rezistorus.

----------

